# Changing Dials



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Has anybody ever changed a dial on an M series diver? I have a Bill Yao dial and an tempted to give it a try myself









I have got a hammer, pliers and a pointy stick ... should be OK









Seriously though ... how is it done or should I stick to a professional


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's quite simple really John,

Just remove the back, then try and figure out how the stem comes out, then remove the screws that hold the movement in place and try not to drop them in the shag pile. Then get the movement out without getting anything anywhere near the balance, you don't want to go damaging that hair spring, trust me.

Now just flip the mvement over and remove the hands without bending them, not so easy as they are about 0.1mm thick! then find the screws that hold the dial on and loosen them off then prize the dial off! Don't move the movement at all and don't, whatever you do, turn it upside down with the dial off or the crown wheel will fall out!

Assembly is the reverse of the above. See simple!
















If the watch means a lot to you get someone else to do it who knows what they are doing. If it's a beater and you don't really mind if you bugger it up have a go yourself, it's fun!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks PG!

Sounds easy? Not!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

John, don't take the risk, I'll do it for you.


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

JoT said:


> ...should I stick to a professional


IMHO, definitely stick to a professional - pref Bridlington based

I speak from experience


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'd let Roy do it after his kind offer.









I fiddle with cheap stuff but not with me nice ones.









Wearing the Slava manual at the moment, I bet you thought I never wore it.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I brought a watch to a watch repair guy the other week and he wanted $150 to change the dial for me. After hearing that I'd rather do it myself!


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Sargon said:


> I brought a watch to a watch repair guy the other week and he wanted $150 to change the dial for me. After hearing that I'd rather do it myself!


 Sargon,

Come on up to Boston and we'll go see Yuri. Probably under $50.00

I'll ask him for an extimate next week when I go pick up one of mine he is waiting for parts to finish.

Do you have the dial?


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes I do. It's a bit heritical, but I got the orange racing Speedmaster Mk II dial and hands and was thinking about puting it in my Speedy Pro since I liked that Japanese only model. I keep flip flopping between that and just getting a MkII and having it installed.


----------

